# please help me! very sickly mouse



## athousandcranes (May 26, 2014)

My mouse is really sick. He used to be a really big brat and would fight for the wheel but lately he barely moves. He doesnt even run away when I try to pick him up. His eyes are crusted over and his fur which used by silky is dull. He's gotten pretty fat since I got him but his sickness came all of a sudden.
About two weeks ago my sweetest mouse died with absolutely no signs. I dont want another one to go.
I also dont want to seperate them. They other guys are cuddling him to warm him up... he doesn't seem well at all.
Please help, I have no money for the vets and they wouldnt help much (no exotic pet vets anywhere close)


----------



## athousandcranes (May 26, 2014)

I was giving my poor mouse cuddles and it looks like his eye is missing!? I've never seen them fight but one has been more aggressive since their cagemate died. I think his eye is missing and liquid has been seeping out. I really dont know what to do, I seperated them and gave him an extra cozy spot plus some ibprofen in his water. Poor baby shouldnt have to deal with pain. Any tips on making him feel better would be really appreciated. .. im going to keep giving him fresh food so that he'll start eating


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

It sounds like he should be put down. If you cannot bring yourself to do it then have the vet. They would charge very little if anything at all to do it. If his eye is actually missing that is going to be hugely painful and likely get infected. Where did you get the dose of IBP to use on him? If you overdose him you will kill his kidneys and liver.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

He will need antibiotics for his eye (or eye socket if it is missing) sounds like it's infected, but even if t wasn't infected he would still need them to prevent it getting infected. When a friend's dogs eye was damaged be one saving it needed pain meds for a week and antibiotics for a few weeks and needed cleaning while it healed after it was taken out.
he was most likely attacked by one of the others, males often fight. Any normal vet can prescribe u meds for him, doesn't have to be an exotics one.

If you can't afford to pay a vet to give him treatment he needs putting out if his misery in my opyion. A snake keeper who breeds there own food may be able to cull him for you if can't face doing it yourself.


----------

